# Irish Craic Classic 2013 ideas



## brendy (Nov 14, 2012)

Roll up Roll up, dont all rush at once yada yada yada.
A few of us have been chatting and think east coast is a probability this year, potentially including Seapoint, Baltray (irish open a couple of years back, excellent course) and Druids Glen. Time wise, probably going to make it later in the year (although Ballyliffin both years were sundrenched affairs and we really couldnt complain) August is looking likely.
So, runners and riders show a little interest and we'll see where it goes.
Building More history than a certain scottish footy team.
2011 Winner Bill (AKA Bladeplayer)
2012 Winner Chris (AKA  Mod spice)
2013 ...???


----------



## smange (Nov 14, 2012)

Ballyliffin is hard to beat, has everything we need and at a great price.

Only other real option is Druids Glen/Heath as your going to struggle to get on any of the other big name courses at the weekend.

I emailed Druids and they will do us a price of 105 Euros for a round on each course (70 Druids Glen and 35 Heath) for anyone who may only be able to make 1 round if it turns out to be Druids... they will do us accommodation in their hotel for 65 euro per person sharing based on 2 in a twin room....100 euro a night for single occupancy for anyone not wanting to share.
So for 2 rounds and 1 night accom its 170 Euro

I think im right saying it was 150 Euro for Ballyliffin for 1 night/2 rounds

Cant really think of any other viable options for a weekend


----------



## brendy (Nov 14, 2012)

Ballyliffin was 150 2 nts and 2 rounds, very good value all told. Plus there are the bars that time forgot in Clonaaamany.
Ill be going wherever but not sure on accommodation arrangements yet.



smange said:



			Ballyliffin is hard to beat, has everything we need and at a great price.

Only other real option is Druids Glen/Heath as your going to struggle to get on any of the other big name courses at the weekend.

I emailed Druids and they will do us a price of 105 Euros for a round on each course (70 Druids Glen and 35 Heath) for anyone who may only be able to make 1 round if it turns out to be Druids... they will do us accommodation in their hotel for 65 euro per person sharing based on 2 in a twin room....100 euro a night for single occupancy for anyone not wanting to share.
So for 2 rounds and 1 night accom its 170 Euro

I think im right saying it was 150 Euro for Ballyliffin for 1 night/2 rounds

Cant really think of any other viable options for a weekend
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Defanite intrest mate , will confim closer to time when date /venue confirmed ..


----------



## Dodger (Nov 14, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Defanite intrest mate , will confim closer to time when date /venue confirmed ..
		
Click to expand...

This.

Already got trip to RCD & Portrush in April and Oktoberfest again late September but seeing as HID is saying she may not bother having an away holiday with me next year I may have room to manoeuvre.:clap:


----------



## chris661 (Nov 14, 2012)

Could be interested


----------



## smange (Nov 14, 2012)

Asked Druids if they will hold the golf price even if we dont book accommodation with them and they said they will honour the price quoted so if we go for Druids we are free to find cheaper digs nearby. 

For that we may need to ask someone from down that way (bladeplayer) to recommend us somewhere to stay


----------



## chris661 (Nov 14, 2012)

smange said:



			Asked Druids if they will hold the golf price even if we dont book accommodation with them and they said they will honour the price quoted so if we go for Druids we are free to find cheaper digs nearby. 

For that we may need to ask someone from down that way (bladeplayer) to recommend us somewhere to stay
		
Click to expand...

Could rustle up a tent :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll throw my hat into the ring for this. If that's ok?


----------



## chris661 (Nov 14, 2012)

LanDog said:



			I'll throw my hat into the ring for this. If that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine it will be  Although you better hope you dont get teamed up with yoda oo:


----------



## LanDog (Nov 14, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I would imagine it will be  Although you better hope you dont get teamed up with yoda oo:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, why?


----------



## brendy (Nov 14, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Haha, why?
		
Click to expand...

See, you will.


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll keep an eye on this, very interested.


----------



## bayjon14 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am good for any venue and wont make the same mistake as last year and double book with Vegas.
I will happily arrange a Friday warmup in Seapoint (drogheda) for anyone travelling from the Northern part of the country if it is decided to go South.
Carton has been mentioned, but they might have crazy ideas of the value of the place after the irish open.
If Druids is the option, it might be worth holding tight until about 4 weeks before in case their is an open in the European club which at â‚¬60 is a real deal.
So Brendy,count me in.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 14, 2012)

What are the main options that you're considering here, Brendy?


----------



## LanDog (Nov 14, 2012)

brendy said:



			See, you will.
		
Click to expand...

Is he green?


----------



## smange (Nov 14, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Is he green?
		
Click to expand...

Green is the least of your worries 

Anyway you must know him, he plays at Omagh as well


----------



## LanDog (Nov 14, 2012)

smange said:



			Green is the least of your worries 

Anyway you must know him, he plays at Omagh as well
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused now, Bob is the only other person from Omagh that I know on here


----------



## smange (Nov 14, 2012)

LanDog said:



			I'm confused now, Bob is the only other person from Omagh that I know on here
		
Click to expand...

Knowing Bob is confusing for everyone so dont worry about it.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 14, 2012)

smange said:



			Knowing Bob is confusing for everyone so dont worry about it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing with him tomorrow.
Who is Yoda? Is he on here?


----------



## smange (Nov 14, 2012)

Ask Bob who Yoda is


----------



## brendy (Nov 15, 2012)

LanDog said:



			What are the main options that you're considering here, Brendy?
		
Click to expand...

All open for discussion at the moment Cian, Ballyliffin GC and the hotel (even after a few dropped out last time) did do us a good turn both years and the course availability is very hard to argue against.
East coast would be a nice change too though so any suggestions are welcome, it would probably entice a few of the county bound mainlanders to perhaps consider coming over too even though I believe Donegal has the best courses on the island bar a couple.
I know myself that I will only be staying away the one night this time (last two years stayed two nights and played three days) and playing two rounds.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 15, 2012)

smange said:



			Ask Bob who Yoda is
		
Click to expand...

Nice hole  :rofl:



brendy said:



			All open for discussion at the moment Cian, Ballyliffin GC and the hotel (even after a few dropped out last time) did do us a good turn both years and the course availability is very hard to argue against.
East coast would be a nice change too though so any suggestions are welcome, it would probably entice a few of the county bound mainlanders to perhaps consider coming over too even though I believe Donegal has the best courses on the island bar a couple.
I know myself that I will only be staying away the one night this time (last two years stayed two nights and played three days) and playing two rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I think ballyliffin is hard to beat but if it was on the east coast and possibly closer to Dublin then there is a chance of some folk from across the water coming. Although in reality anywhere with a decent boozer and a golf course will be acceptable  (no nightclubs Nelson )


----------



## brendy (Nov 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Nice hole  :rofl:



I think ballyliffin is hard to beat but if it was on the east coast and possibly closer to Dublin then there is a chance of some folk from across the water coming. Although in reality anywhere with a decent boozer and a golf course will be acceptable  (no nightclubs Nelson )
		
Click to expand...

Nightclubs are ok, just not when they are that far away from the hotel...


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

Anywhere near the airport would be best for us no doubt, maybe need to lean on or beg our Irish cousins for transport though


----------



## chris661 (Nov 15, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Anywhere near the airport would be best for us no doubt, maybe need to lean on or beg our Irish cousins for transport though 

Click to expand...

I am sure something can be sorted out


----------



## smange (Nov 15, 2012)

If it ends up at Ballyliffin again (hopefully) and depending on how many coming over you would be best taking the car and getting the ferry over, or if you prefer you can fly from Prestwick into Derry with Ryanair and someone (probably me) can pick you up and drop you down to Ballyliffin.

Its roughly a 2 hour drive from the ferry port in Larne to Ballyliffin but if there is 3 or 4 of you it will probably work out cheapest option.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2012)

if you drive like a donegal man! ^


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

smange said:



			If it ends up at Ballyliffin again (hopefully) and depending on how many coming over you would be best taking the car and getting the ferry over, or if you prefer you can fly from Prestwick into Derry with Ryanair and someone (probably me) can pick you up and drop you down to Ballyliffin.

Its roughly a 2 hour drive from the ferry port in Larne to Ballyliffin but if there is 3 or 4 of you it will probably work out cheapest option.
		
Click to expand...

Something to consider mate :thup:


----------



## LanDog (Nov 15, 2012)

smange said:



			If it ends up at Ballyliffin again (hopefully) and depending on how many coming over you would be best taking the car and getting the ferry over, or if you prefer you can fly from Prestwick into Derry with Ryanair and someone (probably me) can pick you up and drop you down to Ballyliffin.

Its roughly a 2 hour drive from the ferry port in Larne to Ballyliffin but if there is 3 or 4 of you it will probably work out cheapest option.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give lifts. Not sure how many I can squeeze into my car though.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 15, 2012)

brendy said:



			All open for discussion at the moment Cian, Ballyliffin GC and the hotel (even after a few dropped out last time) did do us a good turn both years and the course availability is very hard to argue against.
East coast would be a nice change too though so any suggestions are welcome, it would probably entice a few of the county bound mainlanders to perhaps consider coming over too even though I believe Donegal has the best courses on the island bar a couple.
I know myself that I will only be staying away the one night this time (last two years stayed two nights and played three days) and playing two rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for going anywhere! 

East coast doesn't usually offer a great variety of courses really though


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 15, 2012)

Up for this I am. Come maybe shall I. Pink tees I have. No nightclubs though.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 15, 2012)

smange said:



			Asked Druids if they will hold the golf price even if we dont book accommodation with them and they said they will honour the price quoted so if we go for Druids we are free to find cheaper digs nearby. 

For that we may need to ask someone from down that way (bladeplayer) to recommend us somewhere to stay
		
Click to expand...

If ye decide thats the way its looking  , i will look into that no bother Stephen


----------



## LanDog (Nov 15, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			No nightclubs though.
		
Click to expand...

Did someone mention Nightclubs!.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 15, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Anywhere near the airport would be best for us no doubt, maybe need to lean on or beg our Irish cousins for transport though 

Click to expand...

Shouldnt be  a problem


----------



## LanDog (Nov 15, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Shouldnt be  a problem
		
Click to expand...

Depending on what airport or dock, I'll happily give a lift


----------



## smange (Nov 15, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			If ye decide thats the way its looking  , i will look into that no bother Stephen
		
Click to expand...

Well volunteered Bill 

I would hope we could get digs a bit cheaper than the 65 euro a night that Druids are looking for


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

When does this normally take place, roughly?

Just been on the Ballyliffin golf site and it looks stunning and I've always wanted to play over there so I'm very interested.

Can fly (Ryanair) from Birmingham, only 10 minutes from my home into Derry and then hire a car all for less than Â£120.00 all-in covering 3 days. Just the golf & accommodation on top.

Following this with much interest.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 15, 2012)

smange said:



			Well volunteered Bill 

Click to expand...

 Volunteered ?????????????????????????????oo:          ha ha ha ha ha , Right .

It nay bother ..


----------



## njc1973 (Nov 15, 2012)

If you guys are still looking at Druids Glen, 1 of the major golf travel companies was doing a 1/2/3 night unlimited golf deal for very decent prices, we got a similar package to Carton House in 2011 & it was about Â£250 for 3 nights B&B & 6 rounds of golf.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fish said:



			When does this normally take place, roughly?

Just been on the Ballyliffin golf site and it looks stunning and I've always wanted to play over there so I'm very interested.

Can fly (Ryanair) from Birmingham, only 10 minutes from my home into Derry and then hire a car all for less than Â£120.00 all-in covering 3 days. Just the golf & accommodation on top.

Following this with much interest.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you wanted t go touring there would be no real need to hire a car. There is enough of us able to give out lifts. Last couple years it has been around may time but think we are looking towards a little later in the year.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Unless you wanted t go touring there would be no real need to hire a car. There is enough of us able to give out lifts. Last couple years it has been around may time but think we are looking towards a little later in the year.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I looked at the car hire because there are no flights on Saturdays for some reason so it would mean a Friday arrival and Sunday flights out are mid-afternoon only so means Monday departure so I could have a mooch around the area before & after if the meet is a Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## smange (Nov 15, 2012)

For anyone who may be thinking about coming that hasnt played Ballyliffin before, here is a little glimpse into what it offers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jQB4_P_6D0


Two absolutely top notch courses which wont disappoint


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

smange said:



			For anyone who may be thinking about coming that hasnt played Ballyliffin before, here is a little glimpse into what it offers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jQB4_P_6D0


Two absolutely top notch courses which wont disappoint
		
Click to expand...


After watching that link which I thank you for posting, it linked to others of which I found this one and now I can't wait to play over their.  How spoilt you are to have those courses on your doorstep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLLHOSQmBzk


----------



## bayjon14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone doing a Friday flight to Dublin airport I can give them a lift up, the drive takes approx 3.5 hours. I can take 2 people and drop ye back Sunday or Monday am. I work in the airport so am their anyway.
Ballyliffen is as good as it gets.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryanair will take Â£100 of you for your sticks,shower of robbing gets, was looking today for going to Portugal


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Ryanair will take Â£100 of you for your sticks,shower of robbing gets, was looking today for going to Portugal
		
Click to expand...

Was looking at Airlingus also today. I can go to Dublin for same price but they have flights at better times on Sunday so although further away its one less night in accommodation.  So either car/fuel share from Dublin or hire a car from their.

Didn't think about cost of clubs!!


----------



## chris661 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish said:



			Was looking at Airlingus also today. I can go to Dublin for same price but they have flights at better times on Sunday so although further away its one less night in accommodation.  So either car/fuel share from Dublin or hire a car from their.

Didn't think about cost of clubs!!
		
Click to expand...

Aerlingus used to be good got my clubs out to Dubai and back for â‚¬20 a few years ago. No idea what they are like now though (I suppose that doesn't really help much )


----------



## smange (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish said:



			Was looking at Airlingus also today. I can go to Dublin for same price but they have flights at better times on Sunday so although further away its one less night in accommodation.  So either car/fuel share from Dublin or hire a car from their.

Didn't think about cost of clubs!!
		
Click to expand...

bayjon14 is the man to see about that, couple of posts up he is offering services


----------



## bayjon14 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I work for the airport operator I am thier all day and will be heading up Friday afternoon and heading back South Sunday.
I do advise everyone I see how bag handlers treat golf bags and as my good mate Smange knows I wont fly with my clubs unless the travel case is a hard case.
I have space for 2 in the car anyway.
btw I think Aer Lingus charge about â‚¬40 for golf bags.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 21, 2012)

Are we any further forward on this at all?


----------



## brendy (Nov 21, 2012)

Usually just batter ideas about a bit then by Feb start taking deposits, last year and the year before it was may/early june time that the actual event was run, this year it will be later in the year but deposits should still be taken around the same time.
I will contact Ballyliffin though to see if the same deal is at least available as last year to compare against any offerings for east coast.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 21, 2012)

brendy said:



			Usually just batter ideas about a bit then by Feb start taking deposits, last year and the year before it was may/early june time that the actual event was run, this year it will be later in the year but deposits should still be taken around the same time.
I will contact Ballyliffin though to see if the same deal is at least available as last year to compare against any offerings for east coast.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. 

Is Ballyliffin the most likely option or are any other courses jumping out at you at all?


----------



## smange (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like Ballyliffin is the favoured place of any that have replied

Probably the best choice anyway and we know what we are getting, two top tracks that will be in great nick whatever the weather does.

As we have said August may be best bet but the weekend of 10/11th is the USPGA weekend so if your hoping to get any GM staff over probably best to avoid that weekend


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2012)

As Vals RCD trip looks to have stalled i may well be interested in coming along to this instead.

I've never played anywhere in Ireland so advice please.

Chris PM heading your way.


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ohh, you dont know what you are missing with Donegal Patrick! If we can all agree on a weekend, I can approach Anne in the Hotel for a price match to last year....and the year before that.
I might take larger deposits this time though as we had a fair amount of criers last year.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 28, 2012)

I should (95%) be there this year mate

 (for the rest of ye, no i wasnt one of the criers last year it was a non runner for me )

 personaly mate  il pay ya the full ammount , when you ask , its done & dusted then ... only spends to worry bout .. if i dont go & i dont get a replacement , thats my own fault ha . no probs with that at all


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 28, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			As Vals RCD trip looks to have stalled i may well be interested in coming along to this instead.

I've never played anywhere in Ireland so advice please.

Chris PM heading your way.
		
Click to expand...

Great Courses , great Craic , great bunch of lads .. advice over


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I've never played anywhere in Ireland so advice please.

Chris PM heading your way.
		
Click to expand...

PM seen and replied too 
As Brendy has said there are 6 or 7 courses that you will love all within half an hour (ish) of my area. 



brendy said:



			Ohh, you dont know what you are missing with Donegal Patrick! If we can all agree on a weekend, I can approach Anne in the Hotel for a price match to last year....and the year before that.
I might take larger deposits this time though as we had a fair amount of criers last year.
		
Click to expand...

The decision needs to be made regarding the date but I think later in the year might be a better option as it might entice more across.


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2012)

agreed, it gives a little longer to save too. Not sure how that affects hotel rates but courses will be running well and fast.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2012)

Would imagine if we can get enough the hotel will be happy enough as ale and grub is where they win.


----------



## smange (Nov 28, 2012)

If you book early enough you should be ok for room rates Brendy although even if it is a little dearer its still a great deal..

It costs at least 150 just to play the 2 courses on green fees so getting that price for hotel as well is unbelievable value.

Get your enquiry in and see what they say, no harm asking is there.

Any weekend suits me mate but as I say prob best avoiding the 10/11th if indeed we are doing August


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have sent off the request, will see what she comes back with.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pfft, here was me thinking you were coming back with a deal for us......


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2012)

EEK, time is a bit short in the summer it seems...

5/6/7 July 13â€™
Hotel - Available
It is Open Week in the Golf Club on these dates, and costs Eur40-00 to play in the competitions.  The fees for this would have to be paid in advance to the Golf Club when booking your tee times.

12/13/14 July 13â€™
Hotel â€“ Available
Golf Club â€“ Available

19/20/21 July 13â€™
Sat. 20[SUP]th[/SUP] â€“ No Golf available â€“ Captainâ€™s Day

26/27/28 July 13â€™
Pro Am Weekend â€“ No Golf Available

2/3/4/ and 9/10 August
Hotel â€“ not Available


16/17/18 Aug. 13â€™
Hotel â€“ Available
Golf â€“ Sat. 17[SUP]th[/SUP] â€“ Presidentâ€™s day so limited Golf available

23/24/25 Aug.13â€™
Hotel â€“ Not Available
24[SUP]th[/SUP] Aug. â€“ Lady Captainâ€™s Day


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 28, 2012)

12,13,14 July looks great lol


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2012)

What about September? It's usually decent weather wise? Failing that June?


----------



## smange (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeez, not much to choose from their is there?

Weekend of 12th July is a no go for obvious reasons for people travelling into N.I

So not really another totally free weekend. Just how restricted is the golf on presidents day? We are only going to need a few tee times and no reason why we can't tee off a bit later in day...

Either that or September


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2012)

September is out for me as it is back to school and generally a no no for me.
For me, either late June early July or see how mid Aug is fixed with Presidents day there or possibly east coast still?


chris661 said:



			What about September? It's usually decent weather wise? Failing that June?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## malek988 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there handicap restrictions anywhere your planning to go, as I would love to attend this, can help with lifts for any northerners heading


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2012)

No handicap restrictions on any courses we play on matey.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			What about September? It's usually decent weather wise? Failing that June?
		
Click to expand...

Ive no pref date wise, so happy to go with whatevers good for you old boy.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would say June. As Stevie said the only real free weekend d could cause hassle for people coming in July. September is probably too late and May too early doesn't really leave much. I see stevek is coming over in June maybe tie in with him and maybe get a few more lads?


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2012)

Tis a possibility, will enquire. @Stevek1969  when are you over (I know you will be reading this  )


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 28, 2012)

May is the only time I'm out so I guess that would be good month for you guys


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 28, 2012)

brendy said:



			Tis a possibility, will enquire. @Stevek1969  when are you over (I know you will be reading this  )
		
Click to expand...

Reading indeed mate haha, we'll be over the first weekend in June for a week ,Me,Paul and Bobby could get a few more of the lads we play with as well ,if you decide on that date, Ballyliffen Glashedy is one of my favourite tracks.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			May is the only time I'm out so I guess that would be good month for you guys 

Click to expand...

No chance your going even if we have to chip in to get you there!!!


----------



## LanDog (Nov 28, 2012)

September wouldn't suit me as I've got university to tend to.

I wouldn't mind any other time. Cheers for organising guys. Anything you need a hand with. I'll try to help


----------



## smange (Nov 28, 2012)

First weekend in June is a no go for me, Im in St Andrews during week (as is John Bayly and hopefully maybe a certain other forummer) and no chance of getting away for the weekend as well.

Could we not do the first weekend in July (their Open week) they will only have an open on one of the courses each day so we can play the other as normal......the opens would be great to play in but not available to anyone from over the water without a GUI handicap I would imagine.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still following this and very much interested in coming over.

Only got a few days unavailable in June being the 2nd & 3rd as its the Preston Open, I'm pondering on doing the Leven Links on the 8th otherwise the rest of June is clear. Only got the 28th July unavailable when doing the Wallasey Open otherwise July is completely clear at the minute and the 28th August is a meet at Cooden.


----------



## smange (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking at everything the best suitable weekend is probably 17/18th August which is as you say their Presidents day.

Im guessing they will only use one course for that though so surely we can just play the other that day and swap courses for the sunday?

We want as many people there as possible and making it during the school holidays will probably help a little although there is bound to be someone away on family hols then as well....the bottom line is you will never get a date that suits absolutely everyone so I would say pick a date and book it.

"If you build it, they will come"


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2012)

Will watch for dates, August is touch and go though.

If craw comes then maybe we could get that match up with chris and brendy


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Will watch for dates, August is touch and go though.

If craw comes then maybe we could get that match up with chris and brendy 

Click to expand...

No worries fella I will even buy a pint afterwards 

I would reckon July and be done with it spesh if its open week


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



			No worries fella I will even buy a pint afterwards 

I would reckon July and be done with it spesh if its open week
		
Click to expand...

The chances of affordable transport weekedn of the 12th may prove difficult from here though, unless those going are gone


----------



## LanDog (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes for the 12,13,14 weekend. It gets me away from all 12th shenanigans


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 28, 2012)

LanDog said:



			My vote goes for the 12,13,14 weekend. It gets me away from all 12th shenanigans
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Plus I will be off work the Friday night anyways so easier to be able to attend.


----------



## malek988 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd love to join in on this trip looks like its shaping up to be epic any date is good for me just a bit of notice would be good so I can book off work

Again if I can help in anyway transport or anything I'd be glad to help


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			My vote goes for the 12,13,14 weekend. It gets me away from all 12th shenanigans
		
Click to expand...

For those of us living over here I agree the weekend of the 12th is perfect but it makes it a lot dearer and probably a lot more unpleasent a journey into the country for anyone coming from over the water and we seem to have a couple of fellas who are genuinely interested so no sense having it that weekend I would say.

Unless of course they are coming over for a bit of marching as well as the golf


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure how much extra to get here will be, once here price won't be any more than any other week. Perhaps worth pricing ferries and flights just to be certain.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

Approx Â£400 for car and four people on the ferry. Depart there Friday morning and leave NI Monday noonish.


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Not sure how much extra to get here will be, once here price won't be any more than any other week. Perhaps worth pricing ferries and flights just to be certain.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt realise that the 12th is the friday so shouldnt be as bad travelling into the country on that day.

Had a wee look on ryanair and flights into Derry from Prestwick are same price for the weekend of the 12th as the weekend before so maybe it is an option.

I would imagine that weekend suits most of the N.I guys as most would be off work on the friday and able to travel down a bit earlier.

How does everyone else feel about having it that weekend?


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 29, 2012)

smange said:



			I didnt realise that the 12th is the friday so shouldnt be as bad travelling into the country on that day.

Had a wee look on ryanair and flights into Derry from Prestwick are same price for the weekend of the 12th as the weekend before so maybe it is an option.

I would imagine that weekend suits most of the N.I guys as most would be off work on the friday and able to travel down a bit earlier.

How does everyone else feel about having it that weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Dont see a prob at the min , will check family holiday plans later tho .. if its a runner i think i might drive up through Sligo on  the 12th tho ha


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Dont see a prob at the min , will check family holiday plans later tho .. if its a runner i think i might drive up through Sligo on  the 12th tho ha
		
Click to expand...

Thats probably the best idea Bill 

Whenever it is I hope you can make it up


----------



## LanDog (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm avoiding the road from Omagh through Derry like the plague that day. It'd be a nightmare to go through. Up some wicked Donegal back roads it is for me


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			I'm avoiding the road from Omagh through Derry like the plague that day. It'd be a nightmare to go through. Up some wicked Donegal back roads it is for me
		
Click to expand...

I could take Motorway to derry like last year , not sure i want to on the 12th tho .. going cross country turns it into a 6 hour trip tho 

Visitors coming over , il let my yellow coloured number plate friends do the collecting from the airport that wekend


----------



## LanDog (Nov 29, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			I could take Motorway to derry like last year , not sure i want to on the 12th tho .. going cross country turns it into a 6 hour trip tho 

Visitors coming over , il let my yellow coloured number plate friends do the collecting from the airport that wekend 

Click to expand...

Always here to help guys! Chances are, I'll be at my caravan in Donegal that weekend anyway. We'll see closer to the time I'm sure


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll be driving that morning from Tallaght to Nutts Corner and then down the Crumlin Rd past the Ardoyne shops. I will expect to see the roads quieter than any other morning as they have been for years now. Any hassles in Belfast won't be until the evening and anywhere else will only be the towns with parades. Avoid those and you'll be fine. I'm sure parade towns/cities can be searched on Internet.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 29, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I'll be driving that morning from Tallaght to Nutts Corner and then down the Crumlin Rd past the Ardoyne shops. I will expect to see the roads quieter than any other morning as they have been for years now. Any hassles in Belfast won't be until the evening and anywhere else will only be the towns with parades. Avoid those and you'll be fine. I'm sure parade towns/cities can be searched on Internet.
		
Click to expand...

Your right, but you don't know just how lazy I am!


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

Just looked up Ryanair & Aer Lingus prices both don't seem that bad but cost of clubs bangs the costs up. 

I can fly from Birmingham (10 minutes from house) into Derry for only Â£63.00 on the 12th arriving at 14.30hrs. Car hire Â£50.00. Depart Derry Monday 15th for Â£31.00 at 14.30.

Total travel outlay Â£144.00.

Ryan Air charge clubs at Â£50.00 each way (Â£100.00) which is more than it is for me to fly!

Maximum Ryanair Â£244.00

Aer Lingus is Â£49.00 out from Birmingham on the 12th into Dublin and Â£34.00 back on the 15th. Â£88.00 for car hire so total Â£171.00 with more flexibility and opportunity to look around Dublin on Monday.

Clubs on Aer Lingus are 30 Euro's each way.

Aer Lingus maximum Â£221.00 plus more fuel. 

So, they are much of a muchness but I can benefit from doing a bit of tourism with Aer Lingus times on Monday as can fly early evening.

I'm up for this.


----------



## malek988 (Nov 29, 2012)

id think the 12th weekend would work well motorways etc... should be quiet, its the parade towns you would need to avoid, any date is good for me, so long as i have notice to book off work.

any ideas on when booking deposits to happen??


----------



## malek988 (Nov 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			Just looked up Ryanair & Aer Lingus prices both don't seem that bad but cost of clubs bangs the costs up. 

I can fly from Birmingham (10 minutes from house) into Derry for only Â£63.00 on the 12th arriving at 14.30hrs. Car hire Â£50.00. Depart Derry Monday 15th for Â£31.00 at 14.30.

Total travel outlay Â£144.00.

Ryan Air charge clubs at Â£50.00 each way (Â£100.00) which is more than it is for me to fly!

Maximum Ryanair Â£244.00

Aer Lingus is Â£49.00 out from Birmingham on the 12th into Dublin and Â£34.00 back on the 15th. Â£88.00 for car hire so total Â£171.00 with more flexibility and opportunity to look around Dublin on Monday.

Clubs on Aer Lingus are 30 Euro's each way.

Aer Lingus maximum Â£221.00 plus more fuel. 

So, they are much of a muchness but I can benefit from doing a bit of tourism with Aer Lingus times on Monday as can fly early evening.

I'm up for this.
		
Click to expand...

might sound daft what about posting your clubs ahead of your departure?? im sure myself or someone else wont mind bringing them along to the meet?? just an idea, hopefully brings your costs back down???


----------



## brendy (Nov 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			Just looked up Ryanair & Aer Lingus prices both don't seem that bad but cost of clubs bangs the costs up. 

I can fly from Birmingham (10 minutes from house) into Derry for only Â£63.00 on the 12th arriving at 14.30hrs. Car hire Â£50.00. Depart Derry Monday 15th for Â£31.00 at 14.30.

Total travel outlay Â£144.00.

Ryan Air charge clubs at Â£50.00 each way (Â£100.00) which is more than it is for me to fly!

Maximum Ryanair Â£244.00

Aer Lingus is Â£49.00 out from Birmingham on the 12th into Dublin and Â£34.00 back on the 15th. Â£88.00 for car hire so total Â£171.00 with more flexibility and opportunity to look around Dublin on Monday.

Clubs on Aer Lingus are 30 Euro's each way.

Aer Lingus maximum Â£221.00 plus more fuel. 

So, they are much of a muchness but I can benefit from doing a bit of tourism with Aer Lingus times on Monday as can fly early evening.

I'm up for this.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming the 12th weekend suits, if more come over, the car/fuel share could work out almost negligible too either via ferry or flight and hire. Will check with 'er in drawer later ref dates.

Once we firm up on dates, deposits will be accepted, we can leave that until after xmas if it helps everyone.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

malek988 said:



			might sound daft what about posting your clubs ahead of your departure?? im sure myself or someone else wont mind bringing them along to the meet?? just an idea, hopefully brings your costs back down???
		
Click to expand...

Our club for the last couple of years has twinned against a club in Yorkshire area. The Vice Captain organised everyone's clubs to be shipped over on a pallet. Which worked out a much much cheaper way.


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2012)

If your coming in on those flights and only here for the golf at the weekend, I can pick you up from Derry airport and take you down to Ballyliffin and vice versa on the monday.

That saves you Â£50 on car hire therefore covering half the cost of transporting your clubs.

Alternatively, look at flying into Belfast International or City, there is an airporter service which picks you up outside the airport and brings you down to Derry where once again I can pick you up, think airporter cost is @ Â£25 Return but you may save a big chunk on getting your clubs over. Takes 1.5 - 2 hours from Belfast airport to Derry.

OR

There will be some fellas passing by the Belfast airports who can pick you up on their way down.

If you coming for the weekend only and only for the golf there is I think no need to go hiring a car


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

malek988 said:



			might sound daft what about posting your clubs ahead of your departure?? im sure myself or someone else wont mind bringing them along to the meet?? just an idea, hopefully brings your costs back down???
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, I'll get a quote from UPS who I use for my business but I know it will be classed as an International shipment and as such its not so much the weight but the cubic size and I think it will be crazy, but I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			Good idea, I'll get a quote from UPS who I use for my business but I know it will be classed as an International shipment and as such its not so much the weight but the cubic size and I think it will be crazy, but I'll look into it, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Although I live in Donegal, it is just in and I also have an address in Derry which if you were considering posting your clubs, you could post them there and I can bring them either to Ballyliffin or when/if I was picking you up from airport.

That would mean its just a shipment to the UK


----------



## brendy (Nov 29, 2012)

I second the no car rental idea. Once you get there you are either drinking, golfing, sleeping or getting ready to go out drinking.
Guinness is afterall, the national dish.


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

smange said:



			If your coming in on those flights and only here for the golf at the weekend, I can pick you up from Derry airport and take you down to Ballyliffin and vice versa on the monday.

That saves you Â£50 on car hire therefore covering half the cost of transporting your clubs.

Alternatively, look at flying into Belfast International or City, there is an airporter service which picks you up outside the airport and brings you down to Derry where once again I can pick you up, think airporter cost is @ Â£25 Return but you may save a big chunk on getting your clubs over. Takes 1.5 - 2 hours from Belfast airport to Derry.

OR

There will be some fellas passing by the Belfast airports who can pick you up on their way down.

If you coming for the weekend only and only for the golf there is I think no need to go hiring a car
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great, thanks.

Not phased about doing anything other than golf, it was a case of justifying some of the costs with the flexible times offered by Aer Lingus which Ryanair didn't offer.

Will look at the Belfast scenario now also.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

fish, you can hire clubs and pick up in Dublin

a full set of rbz is 60 euros!

http://www.clubstohire.com/search_r...turn_date=15/07/2013&gender=Male&handed=Right


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

smange said:



			If your coming in on those flights and only here for the golf at the weekend, I can pick you up from Derry airport and take you down to Ballyliffin and vice versa on the monday.

That saves you Â£50 on car hire therefore covering half the cost of transporting your clubs.

Alternatively, look at flying into Belfast International or City, there is an airporter service which picks you up outside the airport and brings you down to Derry where once again I can pick you up, think airporter cost is @ Â£25 Return but you may save a big chunk on getting your clubs over. Takes 1.5 - 2 hours from Belfast airport to Derry.

OR

There will be some fellas passing by the Belfast airports who can pick you up on their way down.

If you coming for the weekend only and only for the golf there is I think no need to go hiring a car
		
Click to expand...

Flybe Birmingham to Belfast Â£47.00 and only Â£16.00 return and with plenty of times to chose from out & in :thup:

Extra bag (20 kilos) looks like only Â£15.00 but will have to enquire a bit more if that covers clubs.

Airporter @Â£25.00 makes a potential Total of Â£103.00 

If I save that much the 1st round is on me :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			fish, you can hire clubs and pick up in Dublin

a full set of rbz is 60 euros!

http://www.clubstohire.com/search_r...turn_date=15/07/2013&gender=Male&handed=Right

Click to expand...

Great link G1BBO thanks.  Hopefully won't have to now if going via Belfast but will keep that link as never seen it before :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

theirs a couple of firms that do it for spain/portugal etc, I know I would use it. Now I wonder how much flights would be from Luton


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			theirs a couple of firms that do it for spain/portugal etc, I know I would use it. Now I wonder how much flights would be from Luton 

Click to expand...

You know you want to


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

Â£130 return including clubs but only to Belfast


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

International or George Best/City ?


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			130 return including clubs but only to Belfast
		
Click to expand...

As mentioned earlier http://www.airporter.co.uk/

Direct from both Belfast airports into Derry where we will get you lifted and taken down to Ballyliffin


----------



## Yerman (Nov 29, 2012)

If not too late I'd like to be a possible for this depending on the final date, what happens with the NWOOM AND IF i can get away from work (sorry for the four letter word).


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			International or George Best/City ?
		
Click to expand...

It never gave me a choice, just stated Belfast!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

International


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Â£130 return including clubs but only to Belfast
		
Click to expand...

you could just buy a set of clubs on ebay and have them del to belfast?


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

Was the airport code BFS? It's International. 
BHD is the city.


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Was the airport code BFS? It's International. 
BHD is the city.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked, mine is BHD (City)


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

Either way both are easy for people coming via Belfast on their way down to BallyLiffin (oop the north coast)


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

I couldnt do it either way, no one to have the kids. Maybe 2014 I will once the sods are old enough for me to come and go as I please


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I couldnt do it either way, no one to have the kids. Maybe 2014 I will once the sods are old enough for me to come and go as I please 

Click to expand...

Put them in the kennels for the weekend


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2012)

Understairs cupboard. Worked for Harry Potter.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2012)

brendy said:



			Assuming the 12th weekend suits, if more come over, the car/fuel share could work out almost negligible too either via ferry or flight and hire. Will check with 'er in drawer later ref dates.

Once we firm up on dates, deposits will be accepted, we can leave that until after xmas if it helps everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Well Mr Nelson??

Have you been granted leave of absence yet by the War Office??

If so get this booked so folks can start making plans for getting here and saving themselves money on flights

What else would you be doing the weekend of the 12th??


----------



## LanDog (Nov 30, 2012)

Once again p, anyone needing a lift from Derry Airport on the 12th, I'd be happy to oblige


----------



## brendy (Nov 30, 2012)

smange said:



			Well Mr Nelson??

Have you been granted leave of absence yet by the War Office??

If so get this booked so folks can start making plans for getting here and saving themselves money on flights

What else would you be doing the weekend of the 12th??
		
Click to expand...

12th weekend is grand for me. I will contact Ann again and see what way pricing lays. I'll post up once I have it.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers Brendy


----------



## brendy (Nov 30, 2012)

I found a handful of these today (inaugural Craic Classic too) while clearing a set of drawers in the front living room. 
Def get some more made up again this year too.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Still got mine and some tees floating about mate,pity i cant make it but i'm sure you'll have a cracking weekend.


----------



## brendy (Nov 30, 2012)

Unfortunate with the dates matey, I cant believe how busy they are (considering logistics) all the way through the spring summer time. Are you going to get a game there on your week over?


----------



## chris661 (Nov 30, 2012)

brendy said:



			I found a handful of these today (inaugural Craic Classic too) while clearing a set of drawers in the front living room. 
Def get some more made up again this year too.





Click to expand...

HA! Was sorting out some stuff in the sun room and came across the little bag with the tees as well. Still no pink tees though


----------



## brendy (Nov 30, 2012)

I still have two full bags of white tees from last year too never mind the previous years pencils!


----------



## LanDog (Nov 30, 2012)

So is it booked then?


----------



## brendy (Nov 30, 2012)

I have emailed asking for prices for 1 nights b&b and 2 rounds of golf and also 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds of golf.
Hopefully itll be similar to last year but will wait and see. Once I get confirmation of prices, I will start a new thread with confirmed info and will be taking deposits.


----------



## LanDog (Dec 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			I have emailed asking for prices for 1 nights b&b and 2 rounds of golf and also 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds of golf.
Hopefully itll be similar to last year but will wait and see. Once I get confirmation of prices, I will start a new thread with confirmed info and will be taking deposits.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, cheers Brendy


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			I still have two full bags of white tees from last year too never mind the previous years pencils!
		
Click to expand...

What, no pink ones? I'm disappointed and will not be going unless you promise pink tees and balls for me to "win".


----------



## brendy (Dec 1, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			What, no pink ones? I'm disappointed and will not be going unless you promise pink tees and balls for me to "win". 

Click to expand...

Do you promise? Haha. 
Ill sort you out!


----------



## Yerman (Dec 2, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Once again p, anyone needing a lift from Derry Airport on the 12th, I'd be happy to oblige
		
Click to expand...

Might take you up on that, could show you round Strabane on the way.


----------



## LanDog (Dec 2, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Might take you up on that, could show you round Strabane on the way. 

Click to expand...

I'll pack my helmet!

:rofl:


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 2, 2012)

brendy said:



			Unfortunate with the dates matey, I cant believe how busy they are (considering logistics) all the way through the spring summer time. Are you going to get a game there on your week over?
		
Click to expand...


Such is life mate, not sure what our plans are we normally get things sorted out after Xmas but Paul is away to Oz for the winter,don't think we'll go there as we've played it a few times might try Donegal,Narin and Rosapenna


----------



## Yerman (Dec 2, 2012)

LanDog said:



			I'll pack my helmet!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No worries, just coddin, as it happens there are no flights to Derry from Manchester, so I'll leave your offer open to someone else.


----------



## LanDog (Dec 2, 2012)

Yerman said:



			No worries, just coddin, as it happens there are no flights to Derry from Manchester, so I'll leave your offer open to someone else.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pity. I'm fairly sure that Liverpool flies to Derry if that's any good to you


----------

